# Great news for slug gunners!!!!



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

The Browning A-Bolt is back!!!!!!

http://www.browning.com/products/catalog/family.asp?webflag_=026B&catalog_=B&content=A-Bolt-Shotguns


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Hopefully the rifling is 1 in 28" instead of the old A-bolts slower rifling. Now, they need to offer a 20 as well. 

Unfortunately, Used A-bolt slug guns were going for $2k and up....my guess is dealers will sell these at close to MSRP. And guys that just paid a mint for used ones are going to be pissed:yikes: Funny how guys that thought $700 for a dedicated slug rifle was to expensive yet people paid 3 times that price for them used. I doubt Browning will have much of a prblem selling these even though many scoff over the price.


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

I doubt they'll be as good as the Savage 220f, but we'll have to wait and see...


----------



## Newcub (May 26, 2010)

RedM2 said:


> I doubt they'll be as good as the Savage 220f, but we'll have to wait and see...


Not only that, but more then double the price.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

No question that the fit and finish and the quality of the materials Browning uses will easily be better than the Savage, it's not even an argument. However, I doubt the A-Bolt will shoot any better than the Savage 220f. But, many will pay the price for that fit, finish, and quality feel....hell you have people paying almost $3000 for used A-bolt slug guns right now! Many won't blink at paying $900 street prices. Yet some think $450 (the Savage price) is ridiculous for a slug gun. It's all perspective. I just think it is good news that these guns have been reintroduced. People are finally realizing that buying a dedicated slug is a far better idea than converting ones rabbit gun for a few weeks each year. Been waiting on a Rem 700 slug gun. I also hope Browning introduces a 20 gauge version....if they do and it shoots like the Savage, I'll consider buying one. 
Regardless, one can't go wrong with either the Savage or the Browning.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

I agree that another option for slug gunning is good, but why is it $300 more than an A-Bolt rifle?


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

Swamp Monster said:


> Hopefully the rifling is 1 in 28" instead of the old A-bolts slower rifling. Now, they need to offer a 20 as well.
> 
> Unfortunately, Used A-bolt slug guns were going for $2k and up....my guess is dealers will sell these at close to MSRP. And guys that just paid a mint for used ones are going to be pissed:yikes: Funny how guys that thought $700 for a dedicated slug rifle was to expensive yet people paid 3 times that price for them used. I doubt Browning will have much of a prblem selling these even though many scoff over the price.


Check out the details. It is 1 in 28". Good choice as that seems to be the most popular twist to take advantage of the 300-400gr slugs that have become increasingly popular since the demise of the original version:
http://www.browning.com/products/ca...a-bolt-shotgun-hunter-firearms&item=015001120


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

mparks said:


> Check out the details. It is 1 in 28". Good choice as that seems to be the most popular twist to take advantage of the 300-400gr slugs that have become increasingly popular since the demise of the original version:
> http://www.browning.com/products/ca...a-bolt-shotgun-hunter-firearms&item=015001120


That info would not load for me yesterday. I hope they offer a 20 and keep the rifling 1 in 24" like they do on their 20 gauge BPS and auto slug guns. Todays fast 20 loads like faster rifling. The Savage 220f is 1 in 24 and Badger barrels offers (or used to) accurate barels with 1 in 26 rifling in the 20.


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

Very nice slug gun. I'm very happy with my sinle shot though. At least for now. I was pleasantly surprised how quickly and efficiently I was able to reload my single a couple years ago when I wanted a follow up shot. I knew the deer was hit good and basically dead on it's feet. I could see it wobbling as it stood there. However, two more steps in the direction it was facing, and it would have fallen in a pretty deep and wet pothole / marsh. So I reloaded took a neck shot to drop it in it's tracks. The reload must have been quick smooth and efficient. Don't really even remember it, and the next slug was in my coat pocket. 

Growing up bunny and bird hunting with a single shot probably had something to do with it.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

Swamp Monster said:


> No question that the fit and finish and the quality of the materials Browning uses will easily be better than the Savage, it's not even an argument. However, I doubt the A-Bolt will shoot any better than the Savage 220f. But, many will pay the price for that fit, finish, and quality feel....hell you have people paying almost $3000 for used A-bolt slug guns right now!...................People are finally realizing that buying a dedicated slug is a far better idea than converting ones rabbit gun for a few weeks each year.


In 92 I went with my first dedicated slug gun, an Ithaca Model 87. It is a great shooting slug gun with its fixed rifled barrel. However as slugs have gotten faster the twist may be a little slow at 1 in 34"....recoil with that gun will punish you as well. It now is a safe queen.

5 years ago I went with a Browning Gold as my new dedicated slug gun...The fit and finish of that gun made the price easier to swallow. The gas operation knocks down the recoil and the dura touch camo gives a nice look and feel. It shoots a respectable 2" group at 100 yards with Federals. It might do better with different ammo, or a better shooter however I was satisfied at that point. 

I am sure the bolt gun will shoot well but for me, when talking shotguns there is something special about an auto loader. I do like its barrel length of the new bolt gun.....it puts you half way to the deer no matter where your standing.:lol:

Edit: They must have made a mistake when they did the website....they list the barrel length on the camo model as 33" thus my comment above. The real length is 22", same as a Gold model.


----------



## mihunter (Oct 7, 2002)

I'm usually the guy who doesn't skrimp much on having the best gear I can afford (or sometimes not afford) but in this case I'm so happy with my 220f that I'm not tempted in the least to get the Browning. Savage got it right on this one!!


----------



## buckwacker 48097 (Nov 11, 2010)

Quick, someone break open the piggy bank and buy one so we can hear the accuracy of these things...5 hungry college bound kids are the only thing preventing me!


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

I'm in the market for a slug gun. This one won't make the short list though. Browning no doubt does the gun justice, but the street price is slightly more than I want to pay for the gun and glass combined (not to be confused with purchasing a gun/scope combo). The Savage 220f is on the short list though. 

I really need to shore up my slug hunting. I spent 30 years hunting the North and just spent my 1st opener in the SLP. I'm used to having good tools and I can best describe my slug tools as barely adequate.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

> I can best describe my slug tools as barely adequate


I'd chose a different way of phrasing that to the little woman when you tell her of the purchase :lol:


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

FREEPOP said:


> I'd chose a different way of phrasing that to the little woman when you tell her of the purchase :lol:


:lol: I tell her that so I can go out once in a while with my friends without her being jealous.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Yep, the 220f should be on anybodies short list of dedicated slug guns!! And if I already owned one, I would not be searching for other options. But, the Browning is just an option. Some will want it, some won't care.

Slug guns worth consideration for any serious gun hunter should include:
*The NEW Ithaca Deerslayers (They run about $1400 so don't choke when you do an internet search!)
*The New Browning A-Bolt
*The Savage 220F
*Savage is releasing a new 12 gauge bolt as well to replace/update the current version...it makes the list without even being seen for obvious reasons.
*Any of the H&R Ultra variations
*T/C Encore or Pro Hunter with rifled slug barrel
*The Browning Silver (used to be gold)Auto (the only switch barrel gun worth a look imho)
*The Remington 870 Super Slug with fixed pinned barrel (the slow 1 in 35 twist rate is not ideal with todays faster sabots however so this would be at the very bottom of my list)
*Tar-Hunt bolt guns if $2k does not make you blink. 

Obviously the Savage and the H&R both represent top end performance for the best price possible but the others are worth a look if one is open to options. 

With so many guys in the southern half of the states staying close to home (and the deer!) the last 5- 10 years, bolt actions and single shots have gained in acceptance. After hunting with sleek lightweight rifles most of gun season, I used to dread hauling out the 9 pound scoped 870 that all of a sudden handled like a bloated 2x6 in the field.....was great for ducks and bunnies with a bird barrel but horrible for deer. Thank god for Inlines at the time! Now with slug gun ammo technology knipping at the heels of inlines, the time is right for such a gun as the A-Bolt again. I certainly didn't need to rack shells into the chamber as fast as I could up north to be successful, I certainly don't need to do down here either. Others are learning this too.....you don't here nearly as many people unloading their guns on deer anymore. 

I'm in the market myself and I like the A-bolt.....but I really like the 28" pro hunter barrel for my Encore as well and that is my likely choice. Most ammo companies use 30" test barrels for their slug ammo so with a 22" barrel, you will lose velocity. I want that velocity to get as much range as possible.


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

Interesting, I just went to savage's website to look at the 220F again and under Slug Guns it says not available at this time... Are they coming out with something new for 2011?


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

Hey Sib, before you buy be sure to ask my neighbor about the A-Bolts performance. I had three steers go over the fence last Monday, one of them over 1100lbs. Funny, they had no intention of coming back. :lol: 

Now granted the A-bolt was a .325wsm, not a slug gun but it still peformed well. They were 150 yards out, on the run and a short distance from crossing Alden Nash at around 4:45 pm:yikes:. I never loved a rifle more than that moment. 

With Mike's help, 4 other guys and Mr John Deere everyone made it home safe less than two hours after the breakout.


----------



## MikeMoab (Dec 20, 2009)

I would not be surprised to find the Browning is more accurate than the Savage.
I have a Browning from the first time around and it's an amazing gun.

Quite a few years back, Outdoor Life did a big slug gun test, I think it was called the Great American Slug Fest or something like that. The only gun that had better accuracy than the Browning was the Custom Tar Hunt.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

HTC said:


> Hey Sib, before you buy be sure to ask my neighbor about the A-Bolts performance. I had three steers go over the fence last Monday, one of them over 1100lbs. Funny, they had no intention of coming back. :lol:
> 
> Now granted the A-bolt was a .325wsm, not a slug gun but it still peformed well. They were 150 yards out, on the run and a short distance from crossing Alden Nash at around 4:45 pm:yikes:. I never loved a rifle more than that moment.
> 
> With Mike's help, 4 other guys and Mr John Deere everyone made it home safe less than two hours after the breakout.


Wow, kind of a heady afternoon. I always admired the A-bolts rifles, I have no doubt that the slug gun will be anything but a great gun. 

I used a dinosaur this past season a few times. A Savage model 30 series B that was my uncle's. Smooth bore circa 60's 20 gauge. It was easily a 50 yd gun. :lol: Not bashing it, mind you, just shows how much things have changed in the shotgun deer world, this was a deer gun then. I ended up using my muzzy most of the season, tho. 

Lol, my wife saw my updating my inventory spread sheet the other day (dumbass that I am), so I can probably sell a couple low end guns I have and get a solid slugger without too much ****. :lol: Truth is I have a lot of duplication in bird guns, so I can get rid of a few just to simplify things. I'd like to get it to 25 guns or under. :lol:


----------

